# tvgrab_de_tvtoday

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Weiß jemand, wie der aktuelle Stand ist. Funktioniert es? Ich habe es über die Jahre mehrfach installiert. Mal hat es funktioniert, mal nicht.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi flammenflitzer!

Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem, grade bei meiner Mythtv-Installation entdeckt.

Von der Seite des Autors der diesen grabber programmierte erfuhr ich das tv-today wohl nicht glücklich darüber ist, das jemand diese Informationen "grabbt". Daher wurde auch irgendwann das Format bei ihnen geändert. Es werden wohl nur lediglich einige Bits verschoben was es nicht unmöglich macht das Skript anzupassen.. das es wieder funktioniert....

Allerdings:

Der Autor hat es zwar geschafft diese Pseudoverschlüsselung zu umgehen, veröffentlicht dies aber nicht. All das ist auf dessen Seite zu lesen.. und ich ärgere mich grade das ich den Link verlegt hab.

Gestern bin ich aber über eine Alternative gestolpert: Siehe hier. Dem tv_grab_de_prisma Skript. Ich hab es nur noch nicht geschafft dies in meine Mythtv-Installation einzubauen.

Daher kann ich auch nicht garantieren das er (noch) funktioniert. Aber die Seite wurde am 31. März 2007 das letzte mal aktualisiert, also bin ich recht zuversichtlich.

Bin recht neu und verstehe noch nicht den Unterschied zwischen Kanal-Frequenz (XML-Datei) und eben dem Fernseh-Programm grabber Tool wie diesem hier. Die Videoquelle bei Mythtv ist doch zuständig für Kanal-Frequenz-Liste oder?

Mfg Chris

Edit:

Hier als Nachtrag gibt es den Link vom Author!

P.s: Bei den Alternativen steht nxtvepg. Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht wie man es mit mythtv kombinieren kann. Ich hatte damit Probleme, ist vielleicht aber ein spezifisches Problem mit meiner Hardware.Last edited by ChrisJumper on Mon Jul 02, 2007 6:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## [MSMC]Jesus_C

Ich hab mythtv mit tv_grab_de_prisma bei mir am laufen. Allerdings mit einem Wrapperscript und per Cronjob. Keine Ahnung mehr wo das Skript her kam, aber es sieht so aus:

```
!/bin/sh

XMLDIR="$HOME/.mythtv/xml"

DATE=`date +%F`

DAYS=$1

OFFSET=$2

SLOW=$3

SOURCEID=$4

[ "$DAYS" = "" ] && DAYS=7

[ "$OFFSET" = "" ] && OFFSET=0

[ "$SLOW" = "" ] && SLOW=0

[ "$SOURCEID" = "" ] && SOURCEID=1

XML=$XMLDIR/prisma_${DATE}.xml

[ -d $XMLDIR ] || mkdir -p $XMLDIR

# grab $DAYS nummber of days starting at $OFFSET

/usr/local/bin/tv_grab_de_prisma --days $DAYS --offset $OFFSET --output $XML

if [ -f $XML ]; then

    mythfilldatabase --update --no-delete --file $SOURCEID $OFFSET $XML

fi

# now grab $DAYS nummber of days starting at $OFFSET but each day separately

# this time with long descriptions

if [ "$SLOW" = "1" ]; then

    typeset -i i END

    END=$OFFSET+$DAYS

    i=$OFFSET

    while [ "$i" -lt "$END" ]; do

        XML=${XMLDIR}/prisma_${DATE}_${i}.xml

        /usr/local/bin/tv_grab_de_prisma --days 1 --offset $i --slow --output $XML

        if [ -f $XML ]; then

            mythfilldatabase --update --no-delete --file $SOURCEID $i $XML

        fi

        i=$i+1

    done

fi

```

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

das Script stammt von hier: http://sfr.mythwiki.de/download/xmltv_prisma

tv_grab_de_prisma ist zwar nett, ich hatte jedoch zeitweise starke Probleme mit dem Erstellen des EPG. tvtoday ist aber nicht wirklich besser, eher schlechter...

MfG. Stefan

----------

## flammenflitzer

Dieses prisma hat bei mir vor Wochen auch einmal funktioniert. Dann war Sense. Es funktioniert also aktuell?

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

also verstehe euch alle net, nehmt die CVS-version von xmltv und dann klappt alles prima. Also benutze tv_grab_tvtoday ... und ja, es gab Probleme. Aber habe mir dann einfach die CVS-Version installiert und siehe da, es klappt seitdem wunderbar.

Dieses tv_grab_de_prisma ist mal ehrlich gesagt der letzte Schrott, vorallem gibt es ne grenze wieviel Sender auf einmal "gegrabbt" werden können und es dauert mal locker 3-5 x so lange wie tvtoday ...

----------

## ChrisJumper

Danke Gucky_der_Mausbiber!

Ich werde es damit mal versuchen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@xmltv.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/xmltv co -P xmltv

localhost xmltv # ls

analyse_tvprefs  COPYING  grab         MANIFEST.SKIP  t             xmltv.dtd

attic            CVS      lib          mkdist         todo

ChangeLog.old    doc      Makefile.PL  README         tools

choose           filter   MANIFEST     README.cygwin  Uninstall.pm

localhost xmltv #
```

 Wie jetzt weiter? Ich hätte gedacht, das ich das jetzt kompilliere.

Habe gerade gesehen, das ich wahrscheinlich libxmltv nehmen muß.

----------

## hurra

README lesen, da steht doch alles drin  :Smile: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
localhost xmltv # perl Makefile.PL

Choose which optional components of xmltv you want to install.  The

XMLTV.pm library and the filter programs such as tv_grep and tv_sort

are installed by default; here you choose grabbers for different

countries and front-ends for managing listings.

Grabber for Argentina (tv_grab_ar)                                 [yes]

Grabber for Brazil (tv_grab_br)                                    [yes]

Grabber for Brazil NET Cable (tv_grab_br_net)                      [no]

Grabber for Switzerland (tv_grab_ch_bluewin)                       [yes]

Grabber for Switzerland (tv_grab_ch_search)                        [yes]

Grabber for Latin America (tv_grab_dtv_la)                         [yes]

Grabber for the UK (tv_grab_uk_rt)                                 [yes]

Fast alternative grabber for the UK (tv_grab_uk_bleb)              [no]

Grabber for Belgium and Luxemburg (tv_grab_be)                     [yes]

Grabber for Iceland (tv_grab_is)                                   [yes]

Grabber for Italy (tv_grab_it)                                     [yes]

Grabber for North America using DataDirect (tv_grab_na_dd)         [no]

Grabber for North American Channel Icons (tv_grab_na_icons)        [no]

Grabber for Finland (tv_grab_fi)                                   [yes]

Grabber for Spain - Analogic Terrestrial/Cable (tv_grab_es)        [yes]

Grabber for Israel (tv_grab_il)                                    [no]

Alternative grabber for Spain (tv_grab_es_laguiatv)                [yes]

Grabber for the Netherlands (tv_grab_nl)                           [yes]

Alternative grabber for the Netherlands (tv_grab_nl_wolf)          [yes]

Grabber for Hungary and Romania (tv_grab_huro)                     [yes]

Grabber for Denmark (tv_grab_dk)                                   [yes]

Grabber for Japan (tv_grab_jp)                                     [no]

Grabber for Sweden (tv_grab_se_swedb)                              [no]

Grabber for Croatia (tv_grab_hr)                                   [no]

Grabber for Norway (gfeed.info) (tv_grab_no_gfeed)                 [no]

Grabber for France (tv_grab_fr)                                    [yes]

Grabber for Norway (tv_grab_no)                                    [yes]

Grabber for Portugal (tv_grab_pt)                                  [no]

Grabber for South Africa (tv_grab_za)                              [yes]

Grabber that combines data from other grabbers (tv_grab_combiner)  [yes]

Program to report exceptions and changes in a schedule (tv_check)  [no]

CGI program to filter listings (to install manually) (tv_pick_cgi) [yes]

Grabber for Estonia (tv_grab_ee)                                   [yes]

Grabber for Reunion Island (France) (tv_grab_re)                   [yes]

Grabber for Nouvelle Caledonie Island (France) (tv_grab_nc)        [yes]
```

```
Installing /usr/bin/tv_grab_za

Installing /usr/bin/tv_remove_some_overlapping

Installing /usr/bin/tv_sort

Installing /usr/bin/tv_grab_dk

Installing /usr/bin/tv_grab_ar

Installing /usr/bin/tv_imdb

Installing /usr/bin/tv_grab_ee

Installing /usr/bin/tv_grab_is

Installing /usr/bin/tv_grab_no

Installing /usr/bin/tv_grab_be

Installing /usr/bin/tv_to_potatoe

Installing /usr/bin/tv_grab_fr

Installing /usr/bin/tv_grab_es_laguiatv

Installing /usr/bin/tv_grep

Installing /usr/bin/tv_grab_fi

Installing /usr/bin/tv_extractinfo_en

Installing /usr/bin/tv_grab_dtv_la

Installing /usr/bin/tv_grab_it

Installing /usr/bin/tv_grab_nl

Installing /usr/bin/tv_validate_file

Installing /usr/bin/tv_grab_combiner

Installing /usr/bin/tv_grab_re

Installing /usr/bin/tv_grab_huro

Installing /usr/bin/tv_grab_uk_rt

Installing /usr/bin/tv_grab_ch_bluewin

Installing /usr/bin/tv_grab_es

Installing /usr/bin/tv_grab_nl_wolf

Installing /usr/bin/tv_to_latex

Installing /usr/bin/tv_validate_grabber

Installing /usr/bin/tv_split

Installing /usr/bin/tv_grab_nc

Installing /usr/bin/tv_find_grabbers

Installing /usr/bin/tv_grab_br

Installing /usr/bin/tv_grab_ch_search

Installing /usr/bin/tv_cat

Installing /usr/bin/tv_to_text
```

Ich kann keinen deutschen grabber finden. Ist mir da etwas entgangen?

----------

## flammenflitzer

xmltv-0.5.46

```

>>> /usr/bin/tv_remove_some_overlapping

>>> /usr/bin/tv_sort

>>> /usr/bin/tv_imdb

>>> /usr/bin/tv_to_potatoe

>>> /usr/bin/tv_grep

>>> /usr/bin/tv_extractinfo_en

>>> /usr/bin/tv_validate_file

>>> /usr/bin/tv_to_latex

>>> /usr/bin/tv_validate_grabber

>>> /usr/bin/tv_split

>>> /usr/bin/tv_find_grabbers

>>> /usr/bin/tv_cat

>>> /usr/bin/tv_to_text

>>> media-tv/xmltv-0.5.46 merged.
```

Ich kann auch hier keinen deutschen grabber finden.

tv_grab_de_tvtoday: removed due incompatability with strict German copyright laws

Dann war's dann wohl?

----------

## PF4

Hallo,

bin auch Umgestiegen auf Prisma. Aber selbst ohen --slow schalter ist er jetzt schon über 24h am laufen zum grabben. Auf der INET Leitung ist übrigens kaum was los  :Sad:  Ist das nur bei mir so oder hat da jemand eine Lösung für?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe gestern prisma ausprobiert. Habe eine 6000' er DSL Leitung. Das grabben für 7 Tage und c.a. 20 Sender hat den ganzen Tag gedauert.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

kleine vorübergehende Lösung für das xmltv Problem: 

1. Download der gefixten Version von tv_grab_de_prisma von: http://hamsta.net/mythtv/files/epg/tv_grab_de_prisma-0.1.5.5.a-prepatched-allfiles/

2. Den speziell für Prisma.de eingerichten Proxy verwenden: http://de.mythtvtalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1507

Bei mir konnte ich dadurch einen EPG Download von 7 Tagen innerhalb von 5min gewährleisten.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wo trage ich den Proxy ein? Oder ist das bloß für MythTV?

```
olaf@localhost ~ $ export xttp_proxy=Xttp://maniacxs.de:8080/

olaf@localhost ~ $ http_proxy="http://maniacxs.de:8080/" tv_grab_de_tvtoday --days 7 --offset -2 --output /home/olaf/.xmltv/mtvg.xml

This is tv_grab_de_prisma 0.1.5.5 [release] 2006-10-22 (caching 36 hours)

using config filename /home/olaf/.xmltv/tv_grab_de_prisma.conf

Grabbing programme data for 7 days.:   0% [    
```

 Bringt nichts.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ich hab das auch gerade getestet und musste mit Bedauern feststellen, dass auch dieser "Fix" nicht mehr geht. Momentan scheint es keine funktionierende Lösung für den EPG mit MythTV zu geben. Selbst das Script tvm2xml.pl (zu finden hier: http://mythtv.linux-dude.de ) habe ich nicht zum laufen gebracht  :Sad: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## hurra

Also ich hab vorgestern noch mit Prisma fetchen können. Proxy hab ich keinen extra eingestellt.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hmm, also der Satz  *Quote:*   

> Momentan scheint es keine funktionierende Lösung für den EPG mit MythTV zu geben

  kann ich so nicht stehen lasse.

Ich nutze immernoch, und das seit ca. 1-2 Jahren tv_grab_de_tvtoday und ... es geht, auch gestern Nacht lief das wieder prima durch, ohne Probleme.   :Very Happy: 

Und bitte, bitte, vergeßt gaaaanz schnell diesen Mist vonwegen tv_grab_de_prisma, das könnt ihr vergessen diese Lösung. Die wird auch in Zukunft nicht bessere werden und wenn irgendwann keiner mehr diesen Schrott benutzt merken die Entwickler vielleicht auch das es sinn- und nutzlos ist.

Wie bereits am Anfang gesagt muss man sich ganz einfach die cvs-version von xmltv ziehen, ich habe bei mir die Version 0.5.45 am laufen.

Wer mag kann mir ja seine Email-Adresse geben und ich schicke euch die folgenden Files zu:

tv_grab_de_tvtoday.PL

tv_grab_de_tvtoday.in

tv_grab_de_tvtoday

Leider kann man hier ja keine Dateien anhängen, sonst hätte ich sie direkt online gestellt.

Die Files stammen aus einem xmltv-nightly Paket das ich mir vor ca. 2-3 Monaten gezogen hatte und wie gesagt, wer sagt es würde nicht gehen, der lügt (sonst würde mein mythTV mir das ja schon zeigen).

Also wer die Files will bitte melden, eventuell stelle ich sie auch mal auf meiner Homepage on wenn das erlaubt ist?!?

----------

## hurra

Dein CVS ist aktuell?

Ich dachte wegen rechtlichen Problemen haben die tv_today rausgenommen?

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *hurra wrote:*   

> Dein CVS ist aktuell?
> 
> Ich dachte wegen rechtlichen Problemen haben die tv_today rausgenommen?

 Schließe mich an. siehe oben.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hab doch geschrieben  *Quote:*   

> Die Files stammen aus einem xmltv-nightly Paket das ich mir vor ca. 2-3 Monaten gezogen hatte

  ... also so neu sind sie nicht, aber wie gesagt, das war ca. 1-2 Wochen nachdem der grabber nicht mehr ging, da habe ich irgendwo in einem Forum den Tip mit der cvs-version bekommen. Bin zum xmltv-Projekt und habe mir dann dort den xmltv-nightly snapshot gezogen und daraus den tvtoday-grabber genommen und der funktioniert bis heute tadelos  :Smile: 

----------

## stupidfool

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen  :Confused: 

Im normalen cvs ist tv_grab_de_tvtoday definitv nicht mehr enthalten.

Xmltv 0.5.45 bricht bei --configure mit dem bekannten "Can't call method "content_list" on an undefined value at /usr/local/bin/tv_grab_de_tvtoday line 1274" ab.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

ob du es jetzt nachvollziehen kannst oder nicht, damals war es 100% dabei und Ende  :Smile: 

----------

## bbgermany

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> ob du es jetzt nachvollziehen kannst oder nicht, damals war es 100% dabei und Ende 

 

das mag ja sein, aber seit v0.5.46 ist der tvtoday grabber offiziell aus dem Paket verschwunden.

 *Changelog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2007-06-27 02:18  rmeden
> 
> 	* MANIFEST, Makefile.PL: remove de_tvtoday and _de due to strict
> ...

 

Es sieht aber so aus, als wenn der _de wieder dabei ist, denn im nightly-snapshot habe ich ihn heute wieder gefunden. Ich werde diesen tagsüber mal testen und dann berichten, ob dieser nutzbar ist oder nicht  :Very Happy: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hmpf ....

ich verstehe euch jetzt wirklich nicht ...

Ich habe euch doch ganz genau erklärt wie das damals lief, was jetzt & heute ist, das interessiert mich mal gar nicht.

Und ich weiß auch nicht warum ihr euch das Leben so schwer macht, ich habe euch doch angeboten euch den Snapshot zu schicken  :Smile: 

Habe gestern nachgeschaut und habe sogar noch das komplette xmltv-nightly Archiv auf meiner Festplatte liegen, gebt mir doch eure Email Adresse und ich schicke es euch zu. Damit geht es zu 100% und ihr müsst nicht weiter eure Zeit damit verschwenden das Wie, Warum & Weshalb rauszufinden.

----------

## bbgermany

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> Hmpf ....
> 
> ich verstehe euch jetzt wirklich nicht ...
> 
> Ich habe euch doch ganz genau erklärt wie das damals lief, was jetzt & heute ist, das interessiert mich mal gar nicht.
> ...

 

dann schick mir das cvs-snapshot mal bitte zu, email kommt via pn. ich kann es dann von mir aus auch auf meinem Webserver hosten, für jeden der er haben möchte.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

danke nochmal an "Gucky_der_Mausbiber" für das alte xmltv. Geht wunderbar mit tvtoday!!!

Nachdem ich auch noch von https://www.integralblue.com/gentoo die Files nach etlichen Versuchen geladen hatte und mir dieses SVN-Overlay gezogen hatte: https://www.integralblue.com/svn/repos/mythtv-overlay/ kann man nun auch xmltv über mythfilldatabase direkt ansprechen. Mal schaun wie die v0.21pre ist, wenn ich zuhause bin  :Very Happy: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

gern geschehen  :Smile: 

Ich liebe gentoo und ich liebe das mythTV-Projekt, bin froh wenn ich jemanden dabei helfen kann.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe meine eMail schon vor 2 Wochen geschickt. Mein Briefkasten ist immer noch leer.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

da ich keine Ahung habe, ob das Archiv jetzt angekommen ist, habe ich das mal hochgeladen auf meinen Server zusammen mit der MythTV v0.21_p14147 und dem passenden Overlay zum installieren. Alles gezogen von der schon in einem anderen Post erwähnten URL.

Hier könnt ihr euch das ganze saugen: MythTV 0.21_p14147.

Viel Spass damit.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hmm, also für die Personen die von mir noch das "alte" xmltv-Paket geschickt bekommen wollen: ihr müsst euch leider noch etwas gedulden, ich bin gerade am umziehen und deswegen herrscht ein wenig Chaos ... aber spätestens am Wochenende schicke ich allen die es wollten die entsprechenden Files  :Smile: 

----------

## bbgermany

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> Hmm, also für die Personen die von mir noch das "alte" xmltv-Paket geschickt bekommen wollen: ihr müsst euch leider noch etwas gedulden, ich bin gerade am umziehen und deswegen herrscht ein wenig Chaos ... aber spätestens am Wochenende schicke ich allen die es wollten die entsprechenden Files 

 

Mach dir keinen Stress, ich hab die Files auf meinen root-Server geschoben. Link ist oben. Morgen kommt noch MythTV 0.21_p14193 dazu.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## bbgermany

So ebuilds und Archive sind oben.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## schitthoch3

Geht das bei euch immernoch? Der Link ist tod ...

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

den Link von mir hab ich mal schnell wieder online gestellt. Das SVN scheint down zu sein, jedoch die Downloads gehen noch.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## schitthoch3

Danke, habe den nightly built geladen. Beim ausführen erhalte ich aber folgenden Fehler

```

$ /usr/local/bin/tv_grab_de

This grabber is currently unable to fetch listings, because the file

generation at the server has stopped.  When the server starts genating

files again, the grabber will work again.  Proceeding, but unless the

server has been fixed recently it will not work...

could not fetch http://yasd.cc/xmltv/index.lst, error: 404 Not Found, aborting

```

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hmm, also ich habe am 24. August das letzte mal die TV-Daten geholt, da ging das Script noch.

Werde es aber heute abend nochmal direkt versuchen und dir mitteilen ob es bei mir noch geht .... im Prinzip eine Schande das man nicht mal die TV-Daten im Internet kostenlos grabben darf ...

----------

